# Bought a busted 180!



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I made the plunge and bought the 180g tank I had talked about HERE 
First I had to come up with $100 so I cleaned up the stash of old iron my grand-dad left me back in the woods and carted it off to the recycler


That got me $180 so hopefully I should be able to buy the materials for the DIY sump and stand as well!
Its a TRUVU 72x24x24, Keep in mind it is sitting on an 8' banquet table!


After inspection it turns out the left side seams split on the front and back from the water freezing not the bottom as originally told. You can see the "white" about half way bown here..


It came with Weld-on 4, weld-on 16, some 1/2" acrylic square stock, and the Novus polishing system. I plan on first trying to glue the split seams with the weld-on 4, if that fails glue in the square stock with the weld-on 16, and if THAT fails, buy a 24 x 24 piece of 3/8 cell cast and cutting out the old and replaceing the whole side... Any advice from the veteran acrylic tank builders is appreciated!
My wife thinks I need to be committed but so far we aren't out a dime and the junk got hauled away!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Ordinarily you would put pins in a crack but you might have to use a board to wedge in and pull the crack apart just enough to get the solvent in, then remove the board. Tape up the contct spots the board could touch so that there are no mars to the tank. Well, looking at the tank's picture, no more mars!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Ordinarily you would put pins in a crack but you might have to use a board to wedge in and pull the crack apart just enough to get the solvent in, then remove the board. Tape up the contct spots the board could touch so that there are no mars to the tank. Well, looking at the tank's picture, no more mars!


 :lol: Yes I know it truely is a diamond in the rough, Really not many scratches more of a haze and scum from the old water. I am going for the "Before and After" so I took these first pics from when I first brought it home.
I was (and may still) going to use the pins to hold the crack open and allow the adhiesive to wick in. Thanks for the idea of wedging in a board to spread the gap, I was thinking how I was going to open it enough to get the pins in :thumb:


----------



## matpat (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a trick that might help, I use it in woodworking all the time. Put the hose of a shop vac up next to the crack then inject glue on the side opposite the vac tube. The vac should pull the glue into the crack and possibly out the other side of the crack. Works great with wood but I'm not sure how well it would work with acrylic and the Weld on...


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

matpat said:


> Here's a trick that might help, I use it in woodworking all the time. Put the hose of a shop vac up next to the crack then inject glue on the side opposite the vac tube. The vac should pull the glue into the crack and possibly out the other side of the crack. Works great with wood but I'm not sure how well it would work with acrylic and the Weld on...


My uncle used to do something similar in a way. :fish: He'd drop a Sears sump pump into the Atlantic to pump saltwater into his shrimp tanks. When it rusted out in two or three weeks, he got a new one. You and my uncle must both be really hard on electric motors! :dancing: Of course with the Weld-on which is highly flammable, you could have the marshmallows on sticks waiting for the flames to shoot out the shop vac muffler! opcorn:


----------



## matpat (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, wood glue isn't flammable  I've never used the Weld on so I guess since it is highly flammable, a shopvac probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

those two boat hulls could have made for a nice pond set up.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

lloyd said:


> those two boat hulls could have made for a nice pond set up.


 :lol: Not those! They were taken back to the woods 20 years ago when there wasn't enough left to patch. Rusted through and you could fit both feet through the holes! I saved the good 14' steel hull and my 10' aluminum john boat. After all, In not only like fish, I like TO fish.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Worse comes to worst and you cannot get it fixed you at least have enough acrylic there to build a nice sized wet/dry sump. :thumb:


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

Have you starting any experimenting with it yet, or still in the research stage? I wish I had some acrylic experience so I could offer advice but I don't so I won't. I'm just hoping you have some luck with it, as it would make a great tank.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

bentcountershaft said:


> Have you starting any experimenting with it yet, or still in the research stage? I wish I had some acrylic experience so I could offer advice but I don't so I won't. I'm just hoping you have some luck with it, as it would make a great tank.


Thanks for the intrest and support! While you were posting this I was out in the garage working on it. I cut a piece of 2" PVC I had to 6'1" long and wedged it inside the tank spreading the crack on one side, inserted pins on the crack then rolled the tank over so that side was down. I used masking tape to isolate any accidents. Then applied the Weld-on 4 with a squeeze bottle and needle. It seemed to wick into the crack like it should. I pulled the pins and used a tie-down ratchet strap to wrap around the tank and a short piece of wood over the crack to apply pressure while it dries. Looks good this morning but I'm gonna let it set a day before doing the other crack...


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

what do you mean, "pulled the pins"?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

stuckinthemiddle said:


> what do you mean, "pulled the pins"?


Do you know what the "pins method" is? It is a technique for working with acrylic. Do a search for the pins method on this site.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

stuckinthemiddle said:


> what do you mean, "pulled the pins"?


Once I had the piece of PVC wedged inside the tank to spread the crack open, I inserted pins in the crack to hold a small gap. When I applied the adhiesive, it could easily flow though the crack because if the gap. After about 30 seconds I removed the pins working from one end to the other and the gap closed uniformly. This was to keep any air bubbles from being trapped.
Hope that is more clear. Looks good now i need to do the otherside tonight.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Well here is an update. I have the tank repaired, quick tested and then polished with the Novus2. Now on Fathersday I framed up the 72"L X 24"W X 36"H stand and capped it with 3/4 B-C plywood. Last night we carried it out into the yard and made sure it was level (trick to find a level sport in my yard). Filled it up and now it sets for what I hope to be 3 days. I would think if it holds that long we are good to go.
Next will come the 3/8 sheeting, 4 doors, canopy and getting it all sanded, stained and varnished, plumb the sump, then the final polishing with the novus1 and it goes into the house!!!
Thanks to all for your stand projects for guidance. Hopefully "Irkedcitizen" and "Mcdaphnia" will approve


----------



## Israel2004 (May 1, 2008)

Looking good. Can't wait to see it all together. Once I kill the virus I have on my home computer I'll have to post my build for my 150 gallon


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Time for an update. I finally got the plywood sides on, sill and the doors sanded and stained.



Then after 3 coats of semi-gloss polyurethane I mounted the doors. I bought the wood Friday for the canopy and got it framed up. here is where she sits tonight. But I still got a long way to go....


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

How do you move that sucker around? Gotta be some hard work.

Looks unreal though. This is the kind of project I want to take on someday. I've done quite a bit of cabinetry, worked as a cabinet maker for a couple years so someday I'll be doing a custom cabinet for a massive tank I'm sure.

This looks pretty sweet though. Makes me want to upgrade my 120 to a 180 but I just did an upgrade from my 50 to 120 like 4 months ago lol.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Lookin good Hoosier..... :thumb:

I almost have my canopy completeâ€¦ I should be able to post some pics in a few daysâ€¦

I ordered some support hinges that may interest youâ€¦..(I order the 65 to 95 lbs)
http://woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES. ... rt%20Hinge

I should have them by Wednesday â€¦ I will let you know how they workâ€¦

.


----------



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking very nice; nothing more satisfying than a good restoration project. I like the design of your stand. What are your stocking plans?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the props all, I am really getting stoked on this and spending a lot more time on it than "Weekend filler work" :lol:



Eb0la11 said:


> How do you move that sucker around? Gotta be some hard work.


Ha, I got 4 daughters 23, 22, 21 & 20... so there is ALWAYS a strapping young man around...



CICHLUDED said:


> I ordered some support hinges that may interest youâ€¦..(I order the 65 to 95 lbs)


Thanks for the link, I'll be watchin your build, my tank has 2 really small cut-outs for openings in the top, only 6 1/2"x23". So I put 1x8s in the front and back of the canopy and a 1x10 in the center that will be hinged, that gives me room for my *"DIY lights with a twist"* I might need to use a pair of the weaker supports :thumb:



greenbirds said:


> What are your stocking plans?


My mbuna are outgrowing their 40 long as predicted by many here and started breeding like rabbits (or more!) So it's going to be their new home, with more of the same...


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

Hoosier Tank said:


> Ha, I got 4 daughters 23, 22, 21 & 20... so there is ALWAYS a strapping young man around...


forget the tank, 4 daughters in their ealry 20's all a year apart, wow you just earned some respect from me!!!!

tank /stand looks great though :thumb:


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

haha I was gonna say the same thing about the daughters. I dont know whats more impressive. haha keep up the good work. I'll keep watching this thread, I love projects like this.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Now you know why I spend so much time with my cichlids, in the garage with my DIY's, and on the computer... not to mention my avatar  :lol:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW Hoosier!!!! We have 4 daughters too (no boys) but we spread them out a little :lol: The oldest is 31 (I had her when I was 10 :wink: just kidding) and the youngest is 18. Wait until you start getting grandkids...that's when the real fun starts.

You're doing a great job on that tank and stand :thumb: Looks awesome. Can't wait to see it done and full of fish.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

HAH... G/Daughter #1 present and acounted for.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

TA-DAA! Now I need to change my sig, no more "180 under construction"!!! Now I need more rocks & Mbuna. Maybe even a couple Haps, always like the looks of livingstoni. 
Thanks for looking and all the DIYers who gave me ideas...


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

=D> Very nice Hoosier =D>

Your hard work has paid offâ€¦Your fish look very happy & healthyâ€¦

A couple of BIG holey rock boulders would look great in there...

Great jobâ€¦ :fish:


----------



## rainmoose (Aug 5, 2008)

just found this thread and read through it. great job Hoosier. the tank and stand look awesome!


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Too bad you arent closer to me. I have about 50 baby livingstoni that I'd probably just give you. They are healthy and about 1 inch now. I've been growing them out for about 1.5 months and am gonna sell em or give em to a pet store soon.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

I love that tank, and the whole setup man! :wink: :thumb: 
Looks just great. And the stain on the stand looks pretty dang great, what stain(name brand and color?) is that?


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

jcushing said:


> Hoosier Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, I got 4 daughters 23, 22, 21 & 20... so there is ALWAYS a strapping young man around...
> ...


Seriously!! I have a 13 year old daughter. I can't imagine what four years of puberty must have been like!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

ArcticCatRider said:


> I love that tank, and the whole setup man! :wink: :thumb:
> Looks just great. And the stain on the stand looks pretty dang great, what stain(name brand and color?) is that?


Thanks the stain is Minwax- "Early American"



peterl said:


> Seriously!! I have a 13 year old daughter. I can't imagine what four years of puberty must have been like!


Your are sadly optomistic if you think it only lasts a year per Daughter!!!
It has is ups and downs, sometimes it was _almost_ bareable... :wink: 
Seriously though it's over before you know it. Suddenly they become these wonderful young Ladies.. then you are like "Who are you, and what have you done with my daughter?"


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I finally made my way back to the DIY section and WOW  Hoosier It's gorgeous!
Not JUST the grandaughter but the tank and stand with canopy top and fish too :lol: You're very "talented?" ( I guess that's the right word. I'm kinda brain dead today :roll: )

Your sweet words to peterl about your daughters brought tears to my eyes. Your daughters are lucky girls to have you for a daddy :thumb:

Our first grandchild was a girl too...but the next 2 were boys (and they can stop having them now haha). I hope your next one is boy too. Not that it really matters, girls are wonderful and really can do about everything a boy can but little boys are different (not better but different)and it's loads of fun experiencing them & their differences.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

That was some job!! Looking good!


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Man, as soon as I move out here I'm gonna look at getting a 180. My 120 is nice but I still think that 180 is the best option for a realistic lifestyle for the fish as much as you can within captivity and obviously without building a massive 1000G DYI plywood tank.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Hey Eb0la11! Yea, it is nice to have a footpint this big, quite a step from my 40 long! By the way, hows all those baby livingstoni doin?


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

They are doing quite well. I need to get rid of them! I sold 15 of them at an auction last week and I think Im taking the rest to the pet store this weekend. I am trying to make sure I split them up a bit so there isnt too much line breeding done down the road but the batch themselves are quite impressive. Healthy as can be, very colorful, energetic and doing well. I definitely gotta get rid of them though haha. I might have to get rid of the parents too as the male really needs more females and I cant really offer him anymore in my tank.

My lone female takes all his aggression and its not right. So I'll have to figure something out. I had to remove the male into the baby tank cause he was wanting to mate again and shes not ready so he was terrorizing the rest of my tank. Its not often hes like that but enough to make it a problem.

So far he shows no interest in eating the babies as they are 1.5-2" now and hes been in there for two days without any problems at all. Just a temporary containment til I can figure something out.


----------

